# Unknown Tunnel (2), Isle of Wight - Dec 07



## Urban Mole (Jun 1, 2008)

Well this is the part 2 tunnel to the one I reported on in this link; http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4640

Once inside it wasnt as long as the last, but it did include 2 wells and a old pump.

I have a feeling this is still in use and takes the filtered water through the rock, from tunnel 1, and it collects in a reservior further down the hill.

Anyway, heres the pics;






The small hole top left is the access, most waited outside as they were too chubby to come in.





2 openings, both led to the 2 wells.





Well 1, was crystal clear, but I cant seem to find a pic 
This also had a tunnel leading off from it near the bottom, but no one wanted to go in.





This is well 2 with crystal clear water.





The shaft above well 2, keading to a manhole cover on the surface.





Close up of the pump.





An old hand pump, it still moved, but didnt pump anything.





This water was pi$$ing out of the pipe, proberbly from the above tunnel water feed.

Comments welcome


----------



## magnimatt (Jun 2, 2008)

nice find mate i don;t know what it is but i would hazard a guess at something like a system to keep clean water flowing during WW2 lol the pipes look rusty enough
matt


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 2, 2008)

Im thinking its earlier than WW2 myself, just from the fact it looks like VIctorian brickwork, and that the hand pump was of a familiar type around 1900 

I just cant seem to find any info on it anywhere


----------



## King Al (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool find UM, Looks great down there. Like the shot of the well


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice find! I like the design of the tunnels in picture 2. And that water looks good enough to drink.


----------



## DJ Support (Aug 8, 2008)

i wonder if a diver would find anything more exciting going into the well itself? hidden chambers perhaps?


----------



## Underworld (Aug 12, 2008)

Good pictures. That water look amazingly clear.

UW


----------



## Engineer (Aug 12, 2008)

*Tunnel IOW.*

I seem to remember that in chalk areas networks of small tunnels were dug to collect water from below the normal water table and channeled it into a main well. I think I saw this on the KURG website, this looks a similar set-up?

http://www.kurg.org.uk/


----------

